

Give HN: 50% of what i make will go out to a startup/charity - bosky101

I've been a long time HN'er. And I want to give back to the community. To 1 startup, 1 reader, and while i'm at it -  bootstrap my own startup.<p>tl;dr<p><pre><code>      I'd like to donate 50% of what i get for the following domains 
      to a startup or charity that the highest bidder chooses.

      aptly.me
      onboardings.com
</code></pre>
Why should you help ?<p><pre><code>      1. You will provide much needed $ to fuel my own IM startup
      ( http://verbs.im along with chaitanyapandit )
      2. Another charity or startup of your choice will receive equal $
      3. You will own a kick-ass domain
</code></pre>
the small font...<p><pre><code>      Bitcoin preferred
      I have asked @jason if he is be willing to announce this on #twist. 
      He may never read my email.

</code></pre>
@bhaskerkode ( | or even better, Search for "Verbs.im" on your iPhone &#38; let's chat! i'm bosky101 )
======
davidandgoliath
$4.

